# Sinfoni Powerblock-Noiseless Regulated Power- Open Box



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sinfoni Powerblock-Noiseless Regulated Power- Open Box - eBay (item 130388765315 end time May-11-10 15:47:41 PDT)

This is my auction. If there is any interest here, please send me a pm (or bid).


----------

